# Best Stories / Sagas of the Buzz



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

In responding to another post on here, I started thinking what some of the best storylines and sagas that have ever been on the Mountain Buzz were. Famous and notable threads that became super epic with events and punchlines that are still relevant today.

Sagas such as:

"Bout Lost My Life Yesterday"
Zion Narrows Sandbagging
Guns At Escalante
Chunderboy
BDP
Boofington the Friendly Nudist
Photo Posting Rules

These are just a few of the ones I could think of. Any other truly awesome gems you remember that I missed? Anyone have a commentary on any of these famous events a few years later? Where is boofington these days?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

links!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

So you are saying we need a Hall of Infamy.....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

A "Best of Mountainbuzz" at the least....


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

holy shit, you ruined my day. Supposed to be loading the car up to go do some paddling and I can't stop reading some of this shit. Amazing!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

There are some other Grand Canyon trip offering threads that should be added as well.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

The Count
Eric Norse
Milo and Black Canyon 420 out etc.


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

Howard, post #34 of "Be careful who you might allow on your permit." There are other good tales in that thread too, but Howard is my favorite.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/be-careful-who-you-might-allow-on-your-permit-48090-4.html


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought these threads were relegated to the winter doldrums. I'll play anyway:

'Bout Lost My Life


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

This guy, looking for his janitor for their epic GC trip: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/wanted-cook-for-private-grand-canyon-trip-19027.html


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember a thread in which a guy came on the Buzz complaining that he'd been busted for smoking dope at a developed campground (where families were also camped) down on the Dolores and how unjust it was. The complaining kept up and he railed about the LEOs, maybe he even mentioned various officers by name, and all kinds of stuff. The prosecutor printed it all out and used it in court against the guy - I don't think it helped his case during the sentencing.

As for Boofington, he's one of the very few, if not the only, non-spammer ever banned from the Buzz (we show spammers no mercy). The last straw was when he told a long-time member that he hoped she died a horrible death drowning under an undercut.

Still miss Count - what a great person and paddler we lost. 

...And speaking of Count, I'll nominate "The Art of Strappage" as a classic Buzz thread. Who'da thunk you could get 16 or 17 kayaks on a sedan.

Keep 'em coming!

-AH


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The Guns at Escalante thread was pretty entertaining. 

I'm also partial to the Slides are Wack thread because it has cool kayaking pictures.

Bout Lost my Life was cool, until I realized that Griff was actually Randaddy. It lost its luster after that.

Best mountainbuzz picture is easily the picture of the old whiteline during the poudre race with a couple boats upside down and the inflatable Lief's mom doll floating downstream.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

BrianK said:


> Bout Lost my Life was cool, until I realized that Griff was actually Randaddy. It lost its luster after that.


Nuh uh. You lie!!! Say it ain't so dammit. 

And "The Art of Strappage" is awesome. The Count still lives.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

The Rainbow Gathering in Steamboat was some good good stuff. Escalante Guns was also one of my favorites.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...es-trying-to-take-over-routt-county-9134.html

i cant believe that was 2006....seems even longer ago


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> The Rainbow Gathering in Steamboat was some good good stuff. Escalante Guns was also one of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...es-trying-to-take-over-routt-county-9134.html
> 
> i cant believe that was 2006....seems even longer ago


Has that area recovered yet from the devastation and trails they made?  ...Didn't I see something in the Rocky Mt. News about a patchouli spill in one of the streams?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really upset with this thread. I actually have a deadline on Friday, but at lunch, looking for a quick respite from typing, I check in...2 hours latter and 129 posts into "bout lost my life" and I'm screwed... 

I was finally able to give up after reading carvedog's "bout lost my avatar..." post. Couldn't read my screen any more. I have apparently missed a lot as a relative new comer... While I thank yetigoncrazy for introducing some of us to this humor, I'd have to say I wish you'd done this next week....maybe in the future you could ask if we all have time to waste before putting so much humor front and center...

What was the name of that software for those of us that lack self control?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

elkhaven said:


> I was finally able to give up after reading carvedog's "bout lost my avatar..." post. Couldn't read my screen any more.
> What was the name of that software for those of us that lack self control?


I had to go read and see what I had put. Not bad. I must have been drunk or something. 

And that is the name of the software I use. Self Control that is.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

carvedog said:


> And that is the name of the software I use. Self Control that is.


...Ironic


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

anything from chunderboy was pure gold


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah that can gobble up some time..miss the Bastard Son of Elvis' humor,Todd G's TRs,and arguing with Helio..What ever happened to those guys?


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

carvedog said:


> And that is the name of the software I use. Self Control that is.


i think i'm running the version of this software that's got a bunch of bugs in it. mine don't work for shit.

my favorites still the one where after some tool told the people who got their cars broke into when they were on ruby horsethief that they deserved it cause they were running flatwater, then he got his own car broken into.

would love to see bsoe back, just for that pic of johnny cash.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CoBoater said:


> i think i'm running the version of this software that's got a bunch of bugs in it. mine don't work for shit.


On a Mac version 10.6.8 OS and it is nearly perfect. I had it act up one time and there was a reset that the app developer sent within an hour and it has been perfect since. 

It is a not for profit app, but hit him up.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f17/busted-at-keystone-16734.html


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Rafting Sucks!!!!! thread, post #90....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Went looking for that post on the Dolores, and found this one instead about high water Cat that I started with pilfered text. Still love Earl Perry's writeup and also the other stuff folks added. Especially the 5 stages of grief post.

-AH


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Shouldn't this be a winter thread?!


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

Andy H. said:


> Went looking for that post on the Dolores, and found this one instead about high water Cat that I started with pilfered text. Still love Earl Perry's writeup and also the other stuff folks added. Especially the 5 stages of grief post.
> 
> -AH


any idea where that video might be now?


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

bigscottone said:


> any idea where that video might be now?


I just watched the video. There is a link right in the first post of the thread. Click on the underlined words "video of an unsuccessful run." The way it came up for me was as a download, which my Windows Player played. Man, that was one ugly, scary, flip.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

weird. i just get a bunch of ascii text when I click the link.


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

I am using Google Chrome on Windows 7...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Also a bunch were listed in this thread.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f21/does-the-buzz-need-a-hall-of-fame-34808.html

Yea the good old days when the buzz used to be fun..


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

bigscottone said:


> weird. i just get a bunch of ascii text when I click the link.


It downloaded for me but wouldn't play. .wmv…..who the hell uses that?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

CoBoater said:


> my favorites still the one where after some tool told the people who got their cars broke into when they were on ruby horsethief that they deserved it cause they were running flatwater, then he got his own car broken into.


We could actuall use more posts from COSurfGod. I think the thing about cars getting broken into was more a joke. Turned around when his gear was stolen from the car in his front yard. I'd like to see more levity injected in some posts and people not take themselves so seriously. 



CoBoater said:


> would love to see bsoe back, just for that pic of johnny cash.


I'd second that as well. I know he was in Iraq and moved to Gunnison / CB after he returned. Always enjoyed his sense of humor. I also liked the old and obnoxious version of Randaddy.

As a rafter, I a sick of the Kooks that can't figure it out for themselves. ie: Count quote "you only have one chance to run it blind". The whole poverty rafters thing ruining the industry is crap, but at the same time, these same people want us to hold their f'n hand at the take out, on the river, in camp and on the ramp. Some people need to be called on the BS that they spew. The buzz has some great posts and I have made some great friends here. I also enjoy the back talk and levity that it can bring to my day. If you get but hurt being called out, this may not be the best place to lounge.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

brendodendo said:


> If you get but hurt being called out, this may not be the best place to lounge.


not anymore.......now you talk back or say something direct and you get a whole posse of people telling you to not to hurt anyone's feelings and to not be so means and blah blah blah.....all of the good shit talkers are long gone because of all the namby pamby whiney ass bitch rafters in here taking so much offense to everything....they need to shut up and go measure their cooler size one more time before that wicked Upper C float instead of worrying about some shit talking on the internet. sorry. /rant


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

yetigonecrazy said:


> not anymore.......now you talk back or say something direct and you get a whole posse of people telling you to not to hurt anyone's feelings and to not be so means and blah blah blah.....all of the good shit talkers are long gone because of all the namby pamby whiney ass bitch rafters in here taking so much offense to everything....they need to shut up and go measure their cooler size one more time before that wicked Upper C float instead of worrying about some shit talking on the internet. sorry. /rant


You tell 'em, whiney ass bitch!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

dont hurt my feelings, im going to tell a moderator on you


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)




----------

